

Android applications list for local search [GPS & AR] - stejules
http://androgeek.com/android-applications-list-for-local-search-gps-augmented-reality.html
Use your Android to find restaurants, shops, new friends, never miss the latest event in your hometown or on your vacations and for sure Socialize
======
lolas
Nice!

